# Closed lid on powder blues front leg



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

I was cleaning lids too my tank. I was replacing the glass when my powder blue decided to get out. well you guessed it, i closed it on his leg. i checked him out immediately but of course he went and hid.. Well i fed them later and he came out to eat and i noticed he was favoring it. he would keep it lifted like a limp. now he is hoping around fine but slightly favors it. Any idea if i need to be concerned


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I did the same thing with my Patricia. She favored it for a day or so and has been fine since. Good luck!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to learn of the "squish". At least I can claim some benefit to my tanks having chronically dirty lids!! Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry but if it is hopping around should be alright. At least it was it leg and not its head.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Ohh yikes! Hope it's alright.


----------

